# Word of the Day - Antediluvian



## Glowworm (Apr 30, 2021)

Antediluvian: of or pertaining to the period before the Great Flood described in the Bible.

Also meaning very old or ancient.

Someone who believes that women should not have the right to vote or hold public office has an antediluvian view of society


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 30, 2021)

Who was the greatest financial antediluvian in the Bible?
Noah!
He was floating his stock while everyone else was in liquidation.


----------



## RnR (Apr 30, 2021)

As each day goes by I feel more and more antediluvian.


----------



## Dana (Apr 30, 2021)

Some cultures in the Middle East are still antediluvian in their attitude to the way women dress.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 30, 2021)

Sometimes days I feel as though I am as old as the antediluvian period.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sometimes days I feel as though I am as old as the antediluvian period.



You mean the Ordovician period.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 30, 2021)

I would use the word _"antediluvian"_ more often if it was easier to pronounce.

My parents were _antediluvian_ in their opinions of women. They offered both of my brothers a college education, but not me and my sisters because "you are just going to get married and have children." When I finally got to college in my 40's, other women my age were in my classes. Many of them had had the same experience with their parents. But we all finally got our degrees.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 30, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> You mean the Ordovician period.


Yes, that's the period!


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, that's the period!



That's when the Isotelus was thriving.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 30, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> That's when the Isotelus was thriving.


Yuppers... I'm as old as dirt.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yuppers... I'm as old as dirt.


Paydirt baby.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 30, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I would use the word _"antediluvian"_ more often if it was easier to pronounce.
> 
> My parents were _antediluvian_ in their opinions of women. They offered both of my brothers a college education, but not me and my sisters because "you are just going to get married and have children." When I finally got to college in my 40's, other women my age were in my classes. Many of them had had the same experience with their parents. But we all finally got our degrees.


My wife was raised with a similar attitude, though none in her family went to college.  She really wanted to get her degree, so I worked while she went to college and finished - the first person in her family to do so.  That is a staple of our marriage.  If one of us really wants to accomplish something, we both work to get that done.

Edit: As for the OP's subject, the antidote to the Antediluvian period - learn to swim.   

Tony


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 30, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> My wife was raised with a similar attitude, though none in her family went to college.  She really wanted to get her degree, so I worked while she went to college and finished - the first person in her family to do so.  That is a staple of our marriage.  If one of us really wants to accomplish something, we both work to get that done.
> 
> Edit: As for the OP's subject, the antidote to the Antediluvian period - learn to swim.
> 
> Tony


The Antediluvian period was before the flood so knowledge of swimming wasn’t necessary until the Diluvian and Postdiluvian periods


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 30, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> The Antediluvian period was before the flood so knowledge of swimming wasn’t necessary until the Diluvian and Postdiluvian periods


Good point.  When I first moved to Minnesota, I was amazed with the number of folks I met who never learned to swim.  That made sense as I thought about it - there are lakes here, but no ocean.  Smaller lakes (not the Great Lakes) are more family-friendly in my opinion, and one doesn't need to swim to enjoy the water.  So, need to know makes sense.

Tony


----------



## Dana (May 2, 2021)

Dana said:


> Some cultures in the Middle East are still antediluvian in their attitude to the way women dress.


Get real setwave...I repeat some countries are still antediluvian in their dress for women and also the way they treat women!!!!


----------

